# Gun control advocates to call police on those who lawfully carry firearms



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Gun control groups accused of ?swatting? open-carry permit holders, putting lives at risk | Fox News

That's great! Diverting attention from real emergencies and tying up the police. This is no different than reporting a false alarm. I hope these sons of bitches are prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

duplicate thread


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep, this subject already has a thread in General Discussion, so I'm going to close this one.


----------

